# General Discussion > Opinions >  What makes you happy

## Rachel

Name 4 things that make you happy ?

1.Chocolate
2.good friends
3.making people smile
4.sun rises

That's four of mine, how about you ?

----------


## kirei_na_me

1. good friends
2. chocolate
3. sex
4. warm, sunny weather

Those are in no particular order...  :Poh:

----------


## Frank D. White

1. Making someone really laugh hard.

2. Making someone feel good about themselves.

3. Helping someone solve a difficult problem.

4. A warm sunny day that's is comfortable.

Frank
 :Smiling:

----------


## Maciamo

Too many things to reduce it to only 4. 

1. Learning (including discussion, analysing people, reading, life experience, etc.)
2. Achieving something (very broad meaning)
3. Beautiful, clear weather
4. Funny things (comedies, people's wit and sarcasm... => actually quite selective)

----------


## kirei_na_me

Maciamo and Frank had to get deep on us.

If I were to be deep and serious and truthful, I would replace chocolate on my list and put 'helping someone'. When I am able to help someone, that makes me feel extremely satisfied and happy. 

I will not replace sex, though...  :Poh:  Or maybe I should put affection, intimacy, etc. etc., because it's not just the actual act itself that makes me so happy. 

Warm, sunny, clear weather couldn't be replaced either. It's amazing the impact of the weather on my emotional well-being.

----------


## Maciamo

> Warm, sunny, clear weather couldn't be replaced either. It's amazing the impact of the weather on my emotional well-being.


That is also why I wouldn't be able to live in Northern Europe and that I like Japan so much. I wouldn't be able to bear tropical weather nor 25 Hawaiian degree all year round, but Tokyo seems just fine, with mild, sunny winter, nice warm and sunny spring and not so bad autumn. It's just summer that is too muggy and uncomfortable  :Atsui:  , at which time it is best to leave for Europe.

----------


## Elizabeth

1. Warmish, slightly humid hazy weather (cloudy or sunny)  :Poh: 
2. Good friends and lovers
3. Understanding, speaking Japanese 
4. Resolving a problem logically 
5. Humor

----------


## RockLee

1.Making new friends
2.making ppl laugh and have fun
3.exploring and learning about different cultures(I'm a cultural studyfr34k)
4.Relaxing with friends or go out
5.Eating sweets(chocolate and all those other things that make me feel good)
6.Making a walk in the darkness...so that I can come to ease..
7.Enjoying @ work 


 :Smiling:

----------


## Frank D. White

4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4

4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4



F-O-U-R THINGS !!!!!



Frank

 :Laughing:   :Poh:   :Blush:

----------


## RockLee

Sorry Mr. Frank...but I'm not settled with ONLY 4 things...and the title was..."What are the things that make you happy ? "  :Poh:

----------


## Frank D. White

> Sorry Mr. Frank...but I'm not settled with ONLY 4 things...and the title was..."What are the things that make you happy ? "


I bow to the victor !

Frank
 :Sad:

----------


## playaa

1. Adventurous days, Having things to do, sitting around makes me sad (i like to be active)
2. Getting things accomplished
3. Being neat, and clean
4. sex
5. Traveling
6. Good Weather... Though some days I like it to be sunny and hot, but I'd say my favorite weather would be daytime, where the sky is filled with dark clouds to where it almost makes it look night but u have faint light, lighting up the day as it pears through the dark clouds and having a cool air feel. Nothing beats it! :)

----------


## Winter

1. Forests
2. Dreaming
3. Satan
4. The piercing of flesh with my teeth, and that first tint of blood.

And I love cocaine.

----------


## RockLee

Hmm Winter....that's some freaky sh*t man !  :Sou ka:

----------


## playaa

Winter.. wierd, thats all.. So what is it you like about cocaine? The taste? The smell? The deterioration of your nasal cavity? Or incase of injection, the scars left from needles? The horrid come down? Or the mental addiction?

Does not seem appealing to me at all, but to each their own..  :Doubt:

----------


## Winter

> Winter.. wierd, thats all.. So what is it you like about cocaine? The taste? The smell? The deterioration of your nasal cavity? Or incase of injection, the scars left from needles? The horrid come down? Or the mental addiction?
> 
> Does not seem appealing to me at all, but to each their own..


Exactly the kind of 'dont do drugs' bullsh*t I'd expect coming from someone who doesnt do them. And if you do, then you must not have had pure. Pure is beyond euphoric.

And I only use needles for heroin.

----------


## playaa

Dont do drugs, coming from someone who doesnt do them, exactly my point of view a few years back.. Pure, ever had a trip to somewhere such as colombia, panama, brazil? You might know what I am talking about then... Your right, I am not a user any longer, that was my foolish days. Never done heroin or needles, or crack.. but they are all useless wastes of money in my opinion now. Have not touched them in years, now I look back and see how stupid I was... That is why I said to each their own..

----------


## RockLee

Telling an addic that he doesn't have to do drugs is like trying to fly without wings...it's all a sad story...I only pitty the ppl who became addicted...they don't know how many things give you a kick without spending all your money on shit that f*cks up your body and rational thinking..  :Sou ka:

----------


## jeisan

hey hey only users lose drugs.

----------


## kirei_na_me

I lived on mary jane for a long time and shrooms too. Those are the only things I tried, and no, it wasn't because I was some self-righteous "just say no'er". It was because I was just scared of anything harder. Anyway, all day, all night, 24/7, never stopped smoking. I wouldn't go back to that for anything. Just to remember the taste and smell of marijuana makes me want to throw up...  :Sick:

----------


## Frank D. White

and not a real life tale! I much prefered the young musician who was just a "little" different, but smart!
No one likes to see a friend headed down the path to death & destruction.

Frank

 :Sad:

----------


## RockLee

Yeah....I wouldn't be able to see my best friend sitting in the gutter begging for some money because of some stupid drugs...  :Sad:

----------


## playaa

Exactly, what changed my perspection I was involved in too much of that, seen too many of my friends wake up if they couldnt get anything, they went back to sleep until they could. Ive seen people I knew tied up in their apartments and shot execution style, And seen friends stabbed over what? Things not worth my time of the day. I have done almost every drug you can think of, except real heroin (I have done synthetic aka oxycontin) and crack... But I look now and see just how STUPID I was for it.

----------


## Rachel

Hmmmm... And to think this was such a nice happy thread.
 :Doubt:  
Can we get back to the topic at hand now please.  :Bowing:

----------


## kirei_na_me

Yes! Let's be sickeningly happy! 

 :Bravo:   :Disco:   :Confetti:   :Cheerleader:   :Dancing:

----------


## Frank D. White

The PURR of a happy cat. It makes me all warm inside to hear mine purr loudly!

Frank

 :Bluush:

----------


## den4

1. having a job after 11 months of unemployment :)
2. having a paycheck soon after learning unemployment benefits have been cut off because of "alleged" improvement in the economy :)
3. having money soon to finally start paying on some bills and other debts :)
4. These are temporary happiness items for immediate survival of current situation  :Laughing: 
5. Seeing Frank beat me to the 4's.....  :Laughing:

----------


## kirei_na_me

Den4 and Frank for comic relief! That makes me happy!  :Joyful: 

And CONGRATULATIONS, den4!  :Confetti:

----------


## Frank D. White

Congrats, let's hope it's a job you can be "HAPPY" in!!

Frank

 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## den4

We will find out about the happiness "in" the job part...
So far, just beating away the Hellhounds of Debt Hell is enough to be happy for now...  :Laughing: 
When the ectoplasmic Hounds of Tindalos start appearing, then I think I'll worry  :Laughing:  Gotta watch them angles!  :Laughing: 

Kirei: Comedy relief or relief from Comedy?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kirei_na_me

> Kirei: Comedy relief or relief from Comedy?


Ah, that's a very good question...  :Doubt:   :Poh:

----------


## playaa

LOL, Frank, has a thing for kittie's, my doggie makes me happy! He is a Pitbull Puppy, 3 months old and already weighs 65lbs, hes nothing but muscle. I call him Tyson, yes its after the boxer Mike Tyson  :Giggle:

----------


## Frank D. White

> LOL, Frank, has a thing for kittie's, my doggie makes me happy! He is a Pitbull Puppy, 3 months old and already weighs 65lbs, hes nothing but muscle. I call him Tyson, yes its after the boxer Mike Tyson


 My patient has an 85 pounder who is the biggest baby,
it's always trying to climb into my lap! A burglar would have to step over him !

Frank
 :Smiling:

----------


## Golgo_13

1. Sleeping late
2. Eating what I like as much as I like
3. playing with my cats
4. taking a walk on the beach

I'm very easy to please

----------


## playaa

> My patient has an 85 pounder who is the biggest baby,
> it's always trying to climb into my lap! A burglar would have to step over him !
> 
> Frank



Mine is a big baby literally.. Hes bigger then his mom which is 1 1/2 years old.. His dad is 115lb's of nothing but natural muscle he wins the weight pull competitions here in louisiana and mississippi, his top was 3600lb's pulled 14ft..  :Relieved:  My dog was estimated by the vet to be around 90-100 mark by 1 year old.. But god forbid you come attack us or into my house by sneaking, I tried to climb through my window the other night cuz I got locked out being stupid and he about tore the wall down until he saw it was me  :Cool:

----------


## Golgo_13

> My patient has an 85 pounder who is the biggest baby,
> it's always trying to climb into my lap! A burglar would have to step over him !
> 
> Frank


Howaito-san,

Are you a physician? Or a vet?

----------


## neko_girl22

- early morning and twilight
- nature
- warm sunshine and blue skies
- my husband

 :Rose:

----------


## mad pierrot

1. Food
2. Sleep
3. Friends
4. Existence! 

Now, 4 foods that make me happy: Curry, Lake Fish, Pizza, and gyouza.


Yes, my breath often smells.  :Laughing:

----------


## EscaFlowne

1) Not sex...but love:Making...i'm old school.
2) Being the comedian of the group--people laughing
3) My baby...but since i currently just became single..kirei! :winklove:
4) cheeeeesecake with strawberries on top!  :Relieved:  
5) CASH
6) Music--the stuff you really vibe too from back in the day...and reggae...then things that set your soul free.
7) the beach
8) shopping
9) A day off from my jobs, school, responsibility...
10) My accomplishments in life, family, and where i'm headed.  :Smug:

----------


## kirei_na_me

> 1) Not sex...but love:Making...i'm old school.


Yep, yep. :winklove:




> 3) My baby...but since i currently just became single..kirei! :winklove:


I can deal with that...  :Poh: 





> 6) Music--the stuff you really vibe too from back in the day...and reggae...then things that set your soul free.


That too!

----------


## EscaFlowne

Thats why kirei's my lady.
Its a connection :winklove:

----------


## Frank D. White

> Howaito-san,
> 
> Are you a physician? Or a vet?



For about 10 years now I've been taking care of people in their homes.Now days I do elderly men.
Most have had a heart attack, stroke, or some type of medical problem that leaves them unable to take care of 
themselves. Many would have to go to a nurseing home
if they didn't have help to stay in their homes. I help them get up, bath, get dressed, and get their meals.
I do their house cleaning & laundry, grocery shopping,
help with their pets if they have any.Some are bed-ridden,
some dying, some paralized from an accident.
I feel it's real important to help them stay in their own home. Most older men feel more comfortable with a male nurse close to their own age. I usually stay with them for 
a few years before they pass away. It's a great job, I get to be part of their families. Each one has something to teach me, kinda like a living library. I wish I had found this job when I was younger!

Frank

----------


## Golgo_13

Howaito-san,

Wakarimashita. Doumo kyoushuku desu. Ganbatte kudasai.

G-13

----------


## playaa

Frank, that sounds cool.. I bet there is some wise words said by the elderly! I think that is why I look up to my grandpa, and his brothers. You would be amazed at how much I look like him and his twin brother did when they were my age. Its scary! but anyways, I always hate when you find something, too late.

----------


## jolan

1.nature
2.cinema
3.creating
4.non engineering related things

----------


## XS1001

no special order :
-music
-cinema
-learning anything about other culture
-reading

----------


## justin

1. family and friends
2. snowboarding
3. country music
4. J-pop

----------


## Flashjeff

A warm, sunny Sunday afternoon on my front porch with a stack of manga to read and Pink Lady blaring away on my iPod! Heavenly!
 :Smiling:

----------


## morris

pizza and beer

----------


## exceededminimumso..



----------


## Vandemonian

> 1. Forests
> 2. Dreaming
> 3. Satan
> 4. The piercing of flesh with my teeth, and that first tint of blood.
> 
> And I love cocaine.


What I love about this post is the way it so rapidly and elegantly establishes an airy feeling of serenity which is totally obliterated by the conclusion.

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

-bitter chocolate
-books
-curiosity
-the Sun

----------


## [email protected]

-Retirement (if you're prepared and psychologically ready, it can't be beat)
-Old movies (I cry watching The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance)
-Holding hands
-Mint Chocolate Chip Ice Cream (if it's my birthday, with Angel Food cake)

----------


## Angela

> -Retirement (if you're prepared and psychologically ready, it can't be beat)
> -Old movies (I cry watching The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance)
> -Holding hands
> -Mint Chocolate Chip Ice Cream (if it's my birthday, with Angel Food cake)


You sound like a lovely man. :) Welcome.

----------


## [email protected]

Well, it helps to be married to the right woman, but I thought that went without saying.

----------


## Vandemonian

> -Retirement (if you're prepared and psychologically ready, it can't be beat)


How would you say a person ought to prepare for retirement so as to be well and fully psychologically ready?

----------


## [email protected]

> How would you say a person ought to prepare for retirement so as to be well and fully psychologically ready?


Well, I'm not certain how you mean that based on your previous posts. I simply meant save enough, pay off your debt, and be ready to accept and enjoy a life in which nobody, outside of your wife, cares what you do or say. Some people can't accept the loss of power/prestige/importance they had achieved during their employed life. By the way, I think that latter comment applies to both corporate executives and house painters. Both got to some position of earned respect that won't exist in retirement.

----------


## Dagne

nepasakosiu

----------


## Vandemonian

> enjoy a life in which nobody, outside of your wife, cares what you do or say.


Thank you. Although I do appreciate somewhat the respect I've gradually earned over the course of my short career, I am _very_ ready for what you describe. Frankly I wish people cared far less about what I say than they do now. As it is I struggle to be ignored; a state of life where I am effortlessly ignored sounds like bliss.

----------


## davef

> 1. Forests
> 2. Dreaming
> 3. Satan
> 4. The piercing of flesh with my teeth, and that first tint of blood.
> 
> And I love cocaine.


So you're a cocaine addicted vampire...

----------


## Boreas

Sunshine
Sea
Alcohol
Life

Not in order

----------


## Stuvanè

- Music (listeninig and playing)
- Reading books
- a good meal (especially whith spaghetti alla carbonara, grilled meat, and a lot of beer/wine)
- Loving beautiful and athletic women 

:)

----------


## Regio X

So many things...

@Stuvanè
Just realized we share the same mtDNA. 
Cheers

----------

